# Skoda octavia II 2012 "no key found"



## turos_88 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello! I have Octavia mkII facelift with 20t kilometers and it have been got very complex electrical fault. I bought car with this electrical fault so i can't exactly say what was happened before that fault. First when I connect battery in car hazard lights turned on. When I turn ignition on, only +15 relay D1 pull on. "key no found" text appears on maxidot. When i try to start "depress clutch" text appears on even I stamp the pedal down. 

I have connected vcds and read faultcodes.

Sunday,01,December,2013,15:15:10:51979
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: License Plate: 
Mileage: Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 1Z (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 61 77

VIN: TMBCT61Z3C2199428 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 NF HW: 03L 906 023 JH
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H43 9970 
Revision: --H43--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 00114034032401080000
Shop #: WSC 37349 000 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023NF 003008
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023MM.rod
VCID: 77FD3DF8CE064FA6A59-8022

10 Faults Found:
6260 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 00 [165] - -
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
 Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:01

6556 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit 
P0642 00 [165] - Low
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 23
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:01

7381 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0236 00 [165] - Implausible Signal
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 23
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:01

7344 - EGR Sensor 2 
P0408 00 [165] - Signal too High
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 23
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:01

7332 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0103 00 [100] - Signal too High
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 19
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:01

14355 - Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor; B1 S3 
P242A 00 [165] - Malfunction
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 23
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:01

14356 - Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor 4 Bank 1 
P246E 00 [165] - Electrical Malfunction
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 23
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:01

9867 - Coolant Pump 2 
P261A 00 [100] - Open circuit
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 7
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:23:47

10123 - ECM Power Relay Control Circuit (J271) 
P0685 00 [165] - Open Circuit
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

10938 - Engine Coolant Temp Sensor on Radiator Outlet (G83) 
P2185 00 [165] - Signal too High
MIL ON - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 22
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:22:02

Readiness: 1110 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 113B201C092B0003880F04E690210051350000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
VCID: 7BF521C8FA2E6BC6C11-802E

2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:15:15

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 2
Count: 20992
Count: 166
Count: 43776
Count: 1
Count: 509
Count: 0

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:15:15

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 2
Count: 20992
Count: 8213
Count: 43776
Count: 1
Count: 509
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 820 047 AD HW: 3T0 820 047 AD
Component: AC Manuell H19 0502 
Revision: 00001010 
Coding: 0000000003
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_SE36.rod
VCID: 71E903E0A06211966BD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 R HW: 1K0 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 40000AB8E005089040080080510001E4437000AE622085605C84C7000041
Shop #: WSC 37349 000 1048576
VCID: 408F9624D348C81ED43-8015

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 090512 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730ED

3 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:15:14

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
Term 50 On
OFF
OFF

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:15:14

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
Term 50 On
OFF
OFF

00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:15:14

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
Term 50 On
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 5J0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5J0 919 475 A HW: 5J0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H11 0005 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: 32961213305678
Coding: 10000E
Shop #: WSC 13765 790 00098
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000 001001
ROD: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000_SK35.rod
VCID: 3365C9E89AFE6386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2Z3TK9 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 37349 000 1048576
VCID: 3D71EFD064BAA5F6BF5-8068

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME6E55374AP

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME6D412F0BO

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME2C4D6967Q

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME2C6E260AK

3 Faults Found:
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01228 - Airbag Cut-Off Switch for Passenger Side (E224) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
02756 - Redundant signal path of Airbag cut-off switch - front passenger side (E224) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AG HW: 5K0 953 569 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010041 Serial number: 20120515801079
Coding: 4080140000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 72EB0CECA5642A8E927-8027

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 S HW: 1Z0 920 843 S
Component: KOMBI H06 0608 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110E01
Shop #: WSC 50282 442 180880
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: 489F8E04F378F05E1C3-801D

2 Faults Found:
9453842 - Oil Level Thermal Sensor 
B1041 35 [008] - Signal high time > maximum
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 208
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:15:13

13638912 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:15:13


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 N HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H43 1623 
Revision: H43 Serial number: 170512F6000136
Coding: 351302
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
VCID: 3B75E1C8BAAEABC6811-806E

3 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:00:12

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:00:12

03406 - Control Module for Battery Monitoring 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:00:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H06 0608 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: EADB948C0DB4624EAA7-80BF

1 Fault Found:
9456681 - Key 
B104C 29 [009] - Implausible Signal
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 21969 km
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:00:13


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 T HW: 1T0 959 701 T
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0131188
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
VCID: 489F8E043B78F05E1C3-801D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 R HW: 1T0 959 702 R
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0131188
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
VCID: 479D8D383666FF26159-8012

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 F HW: 1Z0 035 161 F
Component: SWING 009 0081 
Revision: 0I001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z2M0083979
Coding: 0D0004000001
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
VCID: 3169C3E068E251962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H43 1623 
Serial number: 170512F6000136
Coding: 030B185A
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00098
VCID: F1E983E028629196EBD-80A4

1 Fault Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 21969 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 00:01:03


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007662492612
Coding: 0201000000010110
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00098
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 275D2DB85E261F26F59-8072

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


09-central electric can found only if i reconnect windshield wipers' connector. If the connector is connect vcds inform "too many communications" 

Skoda service has change engine control unit, airbag control unit, J519 electric center, and lots of relays (all changed relays are undamaged )

I think, the problem can be found in canbus-system, because so many modules have connection problems. 

Ex-owner claim that lighting could have hit near the car. Local Skoda service's guys tried to solve this problem about 1,5 month but they only changed control modules and relays.

Does anyone suggestions where start to search the fault?


----------



## pmradu (Oct 1, 2013)

It is very big matter.


----------



## pmradu (Oct 1, 2013)

This is a very big matter.


----------

